

First Nation To Go 100% Solar - onreact-com
http://cleantechnica.com/2009/07/21/first-nation-to-plan-100-solar-power-its-tuvalu/

======
onreact-com
It seems the situation must turn desperate for nations to act. Tuvalu is
almost drowning so they go solar. When will the US follow suit?

~~~
rms
I'd be willing to bet we hit cold fusion long before we get it together to use
today's forms of clean energy.

Something about this article doesn't seem right. $20,000,000 provides solar
for 12,000 people? So it costs about $1700 a person. They must not be using
air conditioning.

